# europa-network



## snr-fred (Feb 25, 2010)

Anybody have this broadband?? what's the coverage like ..... I'm looking to change and would like some sort of reviews

Thanks


----------



## The Crowman (Apr 22, 2011)

*Europa Network*



snr-fred said:


> Anybody have this broadband?? what's the coverage like ..... I'm looking to change and would like some sort of reviews
> 
> Thanks


Hi snr-fred,

I have been using Europa for about a year. The performance is excellent, I have the 6 Meg. option and actually get 5.5 Megs. 
The customer service needs a bit of a shake up in terms of keeping you informed of what's going on, but apart from that, they are excellent. :clap2:

John.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

The Crowman said:


> Hi snr-fred,
> 
> I have been using Europa for about a year. The performance is excellent, I have the 6 Meg. option and actually get 5.5 Megs.
> The customer service needs a bit of a shake up in terms of keeping you informed of what's going on, but apart from that, they are excellent. :clap2:
> ...


welcome!

how on earth did you dig up that 11 month old question though??

that took some doing.....


----------



## The Crowman (Apr 22, 2011)

xabiachica said:


> welcome!
> 
> how on earth did you dig up that 11 month old question though??
> 
> that took some doing.....


It all comes from too much alcohol the night before, and not looking at the year posted :confused2:
Anyway I hope you are sorted. 

I use the computer for everything (apart from washing up!), and having just moved. The delay in reconnecting (over 2 weeks), has left me twiddling my thumbs, and I still only have 1Meg.

By the way - nice to meet you
John.


----------



## NotinUse (Oct 3, 2009)

xabiachica said:


> welcome!
> 
> how on earth did you dig up that 11 month old question though??
> 
> that took some doing.....


Almost as long as the wait for return calls from their  sales team


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

NotinUse said:


> Almost as long as the wait for return calls from their  sales team


:spit:

I know the feeling


----------



## Maureen Herbert (Oct 5, 2009)

anyone know anything about Europa network?


----------



## NotinUse (Oct 3, 2009)

Maureen Herbert said:


> anyone know anything about Europa network?


A friend of mine used them and to put it mildly their support sucked monkeys gonads. The speed was nothing as advertised so he went back to teleripoff.

That was some 2 years ago and things may have changed .... or improved :eyebrows:


----------



## 229926 (Jul 23, 2013)

*They are great*

Just had Movistar phone and Broadband installed in Ponteareas Galicia through Europa Network, and they have been outstanding. Was put off by other negative comments elsewhere on forums but am very glad I went ahead through them; the prices were better than going direct through Movistar, I got outstanding support, and more for my money. Just wanted to set the record straight for other people considering Europa Network; they have been exceptional.


----------



## NotinUse (Oct 3, 2009)

Travlur said:


> Just had Movistar phone and Broadband installed in Ponteareas Galicia through Europa Network, and they have been outstanding. Was put off by other negative comments elsewhere on forums but am very glad I went ahead through them; the prices were better than going direct through Movistar, I got outstanding support, and more for my money. Just wanted to set the record straight for other people considering Europa Network; they have been exceptional.


As I see it they are only resellers/agents of Movistar, they have nothing to do/or ruin the service Movistar offer so you should be ok


----------



## 229926 (Jul 23, 2013)

NotinUse said:


> As I see it they are only resellers/agents of Movistar, they have nothing to do/or ruin the service Movistar offer so you should be ok


Better than OK, as I got a lower quote than with Movistar direct, help in English (DEnglish operators who called me), plus I got the free 0843 UK phone number (useful for my business) and UK TV channels (though I am not using the TV box thing as I only have a residence in Spain primarily for tax reasons).


----------



## NotinUse (Oct 3, 2009)

Travlur said:


> Better than OK, as I got a lower quote than with Movistar direct, help in English (DEnglish operators who called me), plus I got the free 0843 UK phone number (useful for my business) and UK TV channels (though I am not using the TV box thing as I only have a residence in Spain primarily for tax reasons).


The 0843 and UK Tv is a Europa money generator that's why you got them and has nothing to do with Movistar, i can't comment on the lower payments because you haven't given figures


----------



## 229926 (Jul 23, 2013)

NotinUse said:


> The 0843 and UK Tv is a Europa money generator that's why you got them and has nothing to do with Movistar, i can't comment on the lower payments because you haven't given figures


At 4p a minute for people to call me in Spain, without them even knowing I am in Spain, I would say let them make a percentage.

42.90€ + IVA connection charge / router including DHL shipping for the router
23.95€ + IVA / month 3mb ADSL (min 12 month contract)
13.95€ + IVA / month phone line rental (min 6 month contract) 

When I went into mthe local Movistar shop, they were asking for over 40 euros + IVA per month.


----------



## NotinUse (Oct 3, 2009)

Travlur said:


> 42.90€ + IVA connection charge / router including DHL shipping for the router
> 23.95€ + IVA / month 3mb ADSL (min 12 month contract)
> 13.95€ + IVA / month phone line rental (min 6 month contract)
> 
> When I went into mthe local Movistar shop, they were asking for over 40 euros + IVA per month.


So you pay monthly + IVA 37.90€ compared to 40€ a month


----------



## silverbatch (Jul 25, 2013)

The service itself is very good but the support especially at weekends is appaling


----------



## NotinUse (Oct 3, 2009)

Travlur said:


> At 4p a minute for people to call me in Spain, without them even knowing I am in Spain, I would say let them make a percentage.
> 
> 42.90€ + IVA connection charge / router including DHL shipping for the router
> 23.95€ + IVA / month 3mb ADSL (min 12 month contract)
> ...





NotinUse said:


> So you pay monthly + IVA 37.90€ compared to 40€ a month


I've just checked and if you go to Movistar direct you pay 

24.90€ Internet
13.90€ line rental

Total = 38.80 + IVA

Here's the thing, although you only pay 37.80€ with Europa you are only on a measly 3Mb connection the bare minimum for streaming, and at the lowest resolution.

Movistar would give you up to 10Mb for 1€ more per month, although you would only get *UP* to 10Mb it's most likely be 6.7, or 8Mb but the same *Up* to applies to a 3Mb connection.
I don't know what the contention ratio is but probably the same.

So nice try to promote Europa-Network with false over 40€ Movistar quote but I would still stay well clear. Oh and I still haven't had any return calls from their joke sales team, heaven forbid if I was wanting Europa support.


----------

